# Georgian Bay Cruising



## ichorniy (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, I am currently keeping my boat in Toronto. This way I can get to the boat and participate in the evening club races. Weekend cruising is not so great. We don't have many islands at west end of Lake Ontario. Going to 1000 at the East End of the Lake Ontario will call for 1-2 week trip which I can only do ones per year.

I was thinking of relocation boat to Georgian Bay which is famous cruising ground. I can sail for 2-3 hours on weekend drop the anchor for the night and come back next day. The draw back is that it is 1.5 hour from Toronto and on busy weekend it may be 3 hour drive. So evening sails are out of question but I can still crue at my club and do cruising on weekend. I will also be able take 1-2 week trip to Northern Channel. 

I was wondering if 1.5-2 hour drive will affect use of my boat. I am afraid that if I move the boat I will not be using it as often plus the maintenance issue. It's one thing to drive to the boat for a weekend and another to drive 3-4 round trips to fix something on the boat. Does somebody keep boat in 1-5-2 hour range? Any feedback/advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A lot of people keep their boats further away than that. As long as you're willing to do it, I think it should be workable. A friend of mine at my marina lives four hours away and he's often on his boat more than I am, and my drive is only an hour or so. I could have kept my boat closer than it is, but I wanted to have the diverse choices that Buzzards Bay, another well-known cruising ground, gave me, with easy access to Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod, Nantucket, Block Island, and Newport.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

We drive an hour and a half each way.
Up on Friday evening and home on Sunday evening.
I think spending two full days on board, you actually get *more *boat time.
I used to work fifteen minutes from our mooring, I do miss the easy access and the evenings on board during the week, but we have adjusted nicely.

I would think that the beauty that Georgian Bay and the North Channel have to offer would offset the longer drive. Just my feelings.


----------



## jjns (Jul 8, 2007)

ichorniy - this is too funny. We too are moored in TO and while we were in town, it was just too easy to pop down for a few hours. Have since moved up to Borden and we are finding it a little difficult to make the adjustment as it is now 1.5hr drive to the boat instead of 20 mins. 1st time we did it, we forgot many things but with a little pre-planning things are getting much better.
Biggest issue though is the lack of decent cruising areas, once out of the inner harbour there is nothing much to do but sail in circles. We too are exploring Georgian Bay, availability is an issue though, at least in the Wasaga area, Things ease up further north but I don't want to just trade one 2hr commute for another. I will be curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

ichorniy - my slip is in the North Channel. I drive from Sudbury, which is about 1 hour and 15 minutes away, each weekend and sometimes after work to do a quick job. I don't think twice about it, the drive is great and goes by real quick. The sailing you'll get in Geogian Bay and in the North Channel is worth the drive, I wouldn't sail anywhere else at this time nor is anywhere else really available. 

I do understand the grid lock you face in Toronto on fridays, maybe you can leave earlier in the day and drive back home later at night.

The problem you may find is getting a slip in Georgian Bay....but with so many power boats for sale up, slips may be more available. You're looking at Midland or Parry Sounds I gather?

Good luck.


----------



## ichorniy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Midland Area*

I am considering Midland. There are 5-6 big full service marinas in that area. I don't think finding a slip should be a problem. It may take couple of year moving from place to place before we find the place we want to stay for a while. I think many boaters in that area are moving around from marina to marina. I am considering Doral Marine Resort for now. Parry Sound will add an extra hour to commute and I don't know if I want to go that far.

We get boat a Hunter 29.5 in Ohio and keep it in the marina while readying it for the trip to Toronto. We enjoy staying on the boat all weekend. It took us 5.5hour to get from Toronto to Huron Ohio so 1.5-2 hours commute should not be a big issue. It looks like it works for many other boaters too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OH, to be an hour and a half from the North Channel!! A couple years ago I drove 18 hours to charter a boat there. I currently drive 40 minutes to be on my boat, and with the current flood condition in the Mississippi we don't even sail; just be on the boat! The river at best is a poor to fair sailing ground, but it's what we have! I have a cousin who used to keep his boat on Kentucky Lake, a 5 hour trip. Arthritis finally forced the sale of his boat. Next year I am retiring and taking our boat to the North Channel. Trust me, if I lived in Toronto I would not hesitate to harbor my boat 2-3 hours away in Georgian Bay. It is not only workable, but delightful, to have the boat far enough away that you stay aboard Friday evening to Sunday evening. Most of us would cheerfully trade a dozen evening sails for a weekend in a much improved sailing ground. The only reasons I can see to stay in a questionable sailing ground is if you are devoted to the club races, or the nearest great sail is far enough away that you must leave after work and drive until midnight.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Georgian Bay*

Igor, I'll repeat my e-mail to you for the benefit of others.

We are located just north of Guelph, which puts us 1 hour from Lake Ontario, 2 hours to Lake Huron and 2 hrs. to Georgian Bay. Being 2 hours away from the boat eliminates the summer evening sails, which I miss. We've spent many summers in the Georgian Bay region and love the area, which is why we ended up here, even though it limits us to weekends and summer holidays. Georgian Bay and especially the North Channel above Maintoulin Island, is world famous for its cruising grounds with endless areas to explore and anchor out. Our typical weekends consist of sailing on Saturday for several hours and then dropping the anchor in a protected bay and spending the night in great surroundings, sometimes with only a few other boats and minimal cottages. Sunday we sail back to our marina. This summer we are headed up to the North Channel for 2 weeks of sailing, cruising and anchoring out.

One disadvantage to being in the Midland area is the amount of boats and sometimes feeling like I'm trying to sail across the 401 (the 16 lane highway through Toronto). Midland area has probably 4 - 5,000 boats and nice weekends like this past one can get busy. However, once you get past the 2 hour cruising range it thins out considerably.

Check out this website for a good listing of the marinas in that area.

An overview of marina rates for a 30-footer on southern Georgian Bay

That site also has lots of info on the area in general. Otherwise there's lots of info on this region on anchoring locations and crusing grounds from various locations and the people up there are great. I spent the first winter after we bought the boat doing research on cruising and anchoring 
etc.

Best info on the area is the Ports Cruising book. Cruising Guides


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

jjns, you should check out Midland, Penetang, Victoria Harbour. 
It takes us 1 hour from Foxy's chip wagon on Airport Rd. to Penetanguishene.

Beckwith Island on a busy day, we're anchored in 12 ft. clear blue water, sand bottom.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

and on a quiet weekend ( May long weekend this year, cold and rain forecast all weekend)


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

Seamonkey, I'm sailing out of Killarney and thinking about shifting over to Little Current. Is that where you are? I want to be where there is a few more amenities at hand, any recomendations. I live in Sudbury as well.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Bushrat, we're headed up to Killarney on a couple of weeks. What don't you have in Killarney that's lacking. I haven't been in that area for a long time ( we used to canoe the park years ago) and went into town before and after trips. I have a recollection of wanting to be in that area in a boat and will finally be actually doing that. I don't remember what was lacking as far as facilities for boats and thought it was well equipped.


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

It's not bad for services, it's just such a small village. Even if the fish and chips are great, how many times do you want that for dinner? It would be nice to have a place where you can go about the town a bit more on shore. Killarney is a boating paradise but apart from a chipstand and general store it is doesn't have much else to offer.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

bushrat said:


> Seamonkey, I'm sailing out of Killarney and thinking about shifting over to Little Current. Is that where you are? I want to be where there is a few more amenities at hand, any recomendations. I live in Sudbury as well.


Hi Bushrat, Killarney is beautiful, but you're right....not much going on there as far as amenities and I found that the little grocery is very over priced.

I'm at Boyle Marine in downtown Little Current and love it. Great owners and great club. They just put in some new docks...give Pat or Marlene a call (705) 368-2239 if you are interested. It's about the same distance as driving to Killarney from Sudbury. I'm recommending it. Let me know if you have any questions.

Ray


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

Boyle is one I was looking at. Good to hear you like it. If I'm not mistaken you are SE of the bridge? What is it like entering if I go by boat? This is our first season with the boat, is there some areas to look out for? How about issues going through the swing bridge as well?


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

bushrat said:


> Boyle is one I was looking at. Good to hear you like it. If I'm not mistaken you are SE of the bridge? What is it like entering if I go by boat? This is our first season with the boat, is there some areas to look out for? How about issues going through the swing bridge as well?


It's on the right side of the bridge, so South West. The swing bridge opens on the hour, never an issue. The current is sometimes quite strong, that is the only issue with that area, but you get used to it. Many spots to watch out for, but they are well marked with proper bouys (most of them). What kind of boat do you have?


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

OK, I was thinking of Harbour View. It's a Mirage 275. I just enquired by email. What are the rates like? And your boat?


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Harbour View is okay, a bit small I found. Rates are about the same at all 3 marinas...Harbour View, Boyle and Spyder Bay. Boyle is a full service marina with a 60 ton lift. I can't complain about the rates after what I read on this site and the rates some people pay. I sail a Morgan Outisland 36. Good luck with your search. Come and check us out if you get a chance.

Ray


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info. If you see us on "Victoria" give a shout. You can see her from the chip stand.
-Gary


----------



## jjns (Jul 8, 2007)

scottbr - Thanks for the great marina link. Pic's are fantastic too. Will check into it shortly. After looking at the big map I realized there is nothing in the Wasaga area other than water. Looks like Penetang/Midland is the way to go,
maybe we wont sell her after all.
What are the cruising waters like for depth, have heard stories of too many shoals and not enough water, as we draw 5ft that was another concern.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Water levels are actually up from last year by 4-6". Depths are not really a problem. We draw 4'-6", most of the channels on the inside of the islands and shoals are 6-8 ft. deep and more. I rarely run into any spot that I get nervous and have to watch the chartplotter carefully.

The Bay out of Midland and Penetang are plenty deep and out to Giants Tomb / Beckwith has lots of deep water. You do have to watch where you're going as there are areas in clear open water that have shoals below the water, not to mention the constant flow of boat traffic. Once you get out close to Giants it thins out enough that you can relax for a while. One good thing about the gas prices is the bigger boats are tending to stick closer to Midland

The inside channels are well marked and sounded and you won't have any problems. Only real issue is further north above Parry Sound, which is a days motor / sail away.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

bushrat, I can see that stocking up for supplies would be expensive and there not a lot of other things to do around Killarney other than sailing.


----------



## ichorniy (Apr 26, 2006)

Jjns, check out Doral Marine Resort. They have "August deal" at the moment. If you pay for 2009 now you will get half of the 2008 season and 2008 winter storage for free.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

for the price i found bay moorings is probably the best deal in the penetang-midland area.
for my 33 i pay $2650 a year which includes -haul out/launch,unlimited pump outs,dockage,electricity and water
the marina has very nice sized docks,clean grounds,a marine store,gas dock,hotel,restauraunt/bar,private washrooms and a nice sized pool.
they have heated indoor or outdoor storage,on site services etc.
there is a beach next door to the marina,grocery store,beer store,lcbo,canadian tire are all 5 minutes away.
heres a pic of my dock so you get an idea.








phone number there is (705)549-6958.best person to speak with is amanda and the early fall is the best time to shop for a slip.
b.t.w-when i joined the marina they had the same deal as doral. you would have to ask if that still exists.


----------



## surftom (Sep 19, 2006)

Sigh... We're thinking of doing the same thing next year. I'm in the Outer Harbour Marina in Toronto (26 footer) and will probably move to Georgian Bay next year or the year after. There's just not enough sailing/exploring for the kids on lake Ontario. I'll probably winter over in the OHM and then move in the spring... or next.
We live in Richmond Hill so if we time it right, the 2hr drive will be worth it

Tom


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Voodoo, I recognize that dock !! My mast is just up and to the left, slip 223. I will second Baymoorings as being an excellent marina. Amanda is second to none and is the heart of the marina.

One thing I don't get, is the graduated fees. My 33 is $ 2,900 and is probaby a further walk from the parking lot than you at 501.

Surftom, there's lots of things for the kids in this area. You can sail to Giants Tomb or Beckwith and both have awesome, clean, clear water beaches that you don't find in Lake Ontario and are within 2-3 hour sail or motor of our marina. Beausoleil Island, 1 - 1.5 hour sail / motor ( depending on the wind I did over 8 knots steady SOG one evening over to there) is a National Park and had hiking trails, small Interpretive Centre, playground or just space to get out and get around.

There's lots of areas close by or further that are great for anchoring out overnight. A good solid day sail / motor is Kilbear Provincial Park where you can anchor and use the park for a day fee and has lots of beach, hiking trails and a large new Interpretive Centre.


----------



## Phreak (Feb 11, 2008)

Slight sidebar,

I'm STILL looking for a boat and thought that Georgian Bay would be a great place for cruising but a friend told me that you would need at least a 30' for the bay due to choppiness etc., yet I seem to see some slightly smaller boats in the pics, what exactly would be required?(bare minimum)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There are a lot of boats <30' LOA that would work up there. You really should start your own thread though.


----------



## Phreak (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry about that, thats all I needed to know, carry on with your conversation.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not like any other posts have gotten slightly off topic before. 

Phreak, Midland Bay, Penetang Bay and the area out to Christian Island, Hope and Beckwith are fairly protected waters and you can spend a good days sailing in those areas. It's not until you get beyond Christian that you are out in the open "Bay". Some days it can be nasty, some days it can be calm. I know lots of smaller boats that cross the Bay, but only under ideal conditions as it can kick up a substantial storm that you would not want to be out in a larger boat let alone a smaller boat. But it all depends on etc. etc. and is a bigger discussion than this thread. 

You can also get into the inland channel without going into the main part of the bay and cruise for days in fairly protected waters.

Bottom line.... there's lots of smaller <30' in this area.


----------



## jjns (Jul 8, 2007)

ichorny - I have looked into Doral, thought the $4000 fee a bit steep, almost what I am paying at OHM. That said, it is a nice place and if that is all there is, we may just have to pay up, the idea of inside storage is tempting too, but not sure if the extra $1500 would be worth it, not too mention dropping the mast. The August deal looks good but I am paid up at OHM till end of season and while they will refund fees less certain costs, bottom line being I wouldn't see much of a refund. But is still worth considering if it gets me a slip.
Thanks Voodoo, that would make the 3rd high rating I have heard from them, their prices seem a little more reasonable and I really like the location as for getting out into the Bay. I will be calling Amanda next week.
Thanks again.


----------



## jjns (Jul 8, 2007)

Surftom - What slip are you in? We are B-44, drop by if you get a chance, always a cold one in the fridge for such an occasion.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

Phreak said:


> Slight sidebar,
> 
> I'm STILL looking for a boat and thought that Georgian Bay would be a great place for cruising but a friend told me that you would need at least a 30' for the bay due to choppiness etc., yet I seem to see some slightly smaller boats in the pics, what exactly would be required?(bare minimum)


i would say to navigate most of the islands you would want to be in at least a 27 foot boat with an inboard or bigger.inboard is a must.
i sailed georgian bay for 5 years in a mirage 24 with an outboard and on many occasions it got nasty.in the bay on the other side of giant tomb you can get into some rollers that will toss a small boat around like a salad.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

cnc33voodoo said:


> i would say to navigate most of the islands you would want to be in at least a 27 foot boat with an inboard or bigger.inboard is a must.
> i sailed georgian bay for 5 years in a mirage 24 with an outboard and on many occasions it got nasty.in the bay on the other side of giant tomb you can get into some rollers that will toss a small boat around like a salad.


Agreed that beyond Giants can be rough, but there's also lots of area that you can sail without being in the "Bay". To get from Penetang / Midland is 2 1/2 hours motor - 3-4 hrs. sail to Beckwith. On a day sail that usually means I turn around and sail downwind to the red buoy at the sand bar across from Beausoleil and then go like snot to Whiskey Island and drop sails there. Penetang Harbour is too narrow, too busy to try to sail ( drives me crazy when someone tries to sail through there) I was surprised at the few boats I saw out in the open Bay. Maybe 1 or 2 every hour or so vs. constant traffic to Giants / Beckwith. Not to mention just sailing around Midland Bay for the afternoon.


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

I just love the waters around Killarney. Even though the services are limited we usually are at the boat to enjoy the scenery and not looking for entertainment or shopping. We just curse when we forget to pack something! I really must be spoiled if I complain about our exceptional cruising area. The quietness has it's appeal as well. Except for several weeks in the peak season, it is very easy to find solitude and that's usually what it's all about anyway.


----------



## jjns (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but seeing as this is where we got the advice on Bay moorings(and thanks by the way), thought it appropriate to update. Our Ticon arrived by Andrews last weekend, she is now sitting in her cradle, all prepped for winter and awaiting a shrinking of wrap. Looking forward to having some fun sailing next year (rather than doing circles in the big puddle).
Here's hoping for a short winter.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey, great to hear. You will enjoy it up there. We're still in the water and plan on heading out for Thanksgiving weekend next weekend. May get hauled out in a week or so. Where's your boat now. I was checking out everyone that where hauled out in the past week. Our cradle is near the gas dock along with the other sailboats.

We were out to Beckwith last weekend, a little bouncy, but the upside was only 3 sailboats and 0 powerboats on either side. Spent an hour or so chatting with one owner on shore, an ex-Toronto sailor as well, as our 2 Retriever puppies ( 1 yr. and 15mths) went crazy playing with each other.

If you don't have the Ports book yet, I highly reccomend it. It is invaluable in finding anchorages in the various bays in the area and services while cruising further away.

We're in 223, drop by for a beer if you happen to catch us at the dock.


----------



## jjns (Jul 8, 2007)

We are up front, between the gas dock and the travel lift, backing onto the grass. Hope to have it shrink wrapped this week. 
I envy your trip this weekend, last time we did a thanksgiving cruise was up to Chemainus (back in the days when we used to hang around with Plumper). Fair winds and following seas.
Any recommendations on sail-makers up that way? It is time to have ours gone over and repairs made as required.
Will stop by if we get a chance.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

There are some nasty waves on the bay, O'Donnels Point (south of Parry Sound) after a stiff 3 day west wind comes to mind, but there are also lots of smaller boats in the Bay. I have seen lots of smaller (22' - 28') Tanzers, Edels and Odays cruising north out of Honey Harbour. The smallest that I have seen headed long distance was a Hobie 18 piloted by Jeff MacInnis and crewed by David Hill. 4 days to go around the circumference of the bay. This is the same guy ( Jeff) who then went and sailed the Northwest Passage in the same boat.


----------



## M275sailer (Aug 29, 2008)

We also plan to take one last sail from Killarney over Thamkgiving. It wouldn't surprise me to have a night at Covered Portage all alone!


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

jjns said:


> We are up front, between the gas dock and the travel lift, backing onto the grass. Hope to have it shrink wrapped this week.
> I envy your trip this weekend, last time we did a thanksgiving cruise was up to Chemainus (back in the days when we used to hang around with Plumper). Fair winds and following seas.
> Any recommendations on sail-makers up that way? It is time to have ours gone over and repairs made as required.
> Will stop by if we get a chance.


I don't know the Midland area services very well, so I asked a fellow that maintains a website on Cruising on Georgian Bay . He reccomended Sobstad in Barrie. The only other option I'm aware of is UK Halsey in Collingwood. Other option would be one of the sail lofts in Toronto, closer to home during the week.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

i get my sails and work done at hurricane sails in toronto (neil pride dealer).
they are on cherry street right across the street from the docks nightclub.
their loft is floating on the water.
anything from sails to canvas to repairs.
very reasonable prices,excellent work and the owner is a super nice guy who takes the time to listen to you.in toronto you will find that rare.
the guys name is robert and their number is (416)466-7000.
i just got hauled out yesterday and am in the front line against the grass across from the gas docks.
sucks that i still saw boats sailing up the channel while i was being hauled.
whats the name(s) of your boat(s)?.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Hunter 33 Sunset Chaser, slip 223 almost to the end of the 200 docks.

Last weekend there were quite a few sailboats stiil in the water out the end of the 200 / 300 docks. We're headed up Friday early and will be out for the weekend, probably to Beckwith / Hope area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Jealosy!*

Scott--- the photo you posted two days ago of your marina - Was that taken last week?  When last I saw Killarney, (August 30 '04) half the boats were shrink wrapped! I plan to take Ragtime up there in '10 for the whole summer (both weeks) Seriously though, I think you guys should quit writing about Georgian Bay and the North Channel. I usually read these threads at work and it makes me drool all over my paperwork! I love that country and cannot wait to get back there. Who knows? I may just rent a slip up there and haul out for the winter. How's that for a commute? It's almost like Martha, the Nautical Fishwife, who lives in or near Kansas City and keeps her boat in Chesapake Bay! Or the couple - her name is Pixie and I don't remember his - that do a travelog on the North Channel at the Chicago Strictly Sail show - They are professors at a college in California (San Diego, I think) and keep theit boat in the North Channel! And to think the original poster was concerned about a two hour trip from Toronto! No problem, mon!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

scottbr said:


> I don't know the Midland area services very well, so I asked a fellow that maintains a website on Cruising on Georgian Bay . He reccomended Sobstad in Barrie. The only other option I'm aware of is UK Halsey in Collingwood. Other option would be one of the sail lofts in Toronto, closer to home during the week.


I am new to sailing so can only tell you of my one and only experience having work done on my sail.

When I bought my boat last year, the PO told me that he thought that the (original) main was pooched. The boat is a '79 Nash. He hadn't used it for the previous 2 seasons and suspected that the stitching was shot.

I sailed with the old main all last year. It seemed to be okay, but, not being an expert, I assumed that it would need to be replaced.

I took it into Sobstad in Barrie and asked them to inspect it and either tell me it needed replacing (in which case I would have them do the work) or give me a quote on repairs. A few weeks later I got a bill from them for $126.00 CDN. I was a little pissed as I thought they were charging me for the inspection. I headed down to the loft, ready to *****. It turns out that they had made any necessary repairs (it was quite a long list, I can't remember all the details right now) and they told me the sail was now in good shape. I asked about treating the old sail, to firm it up. They could have easily gouged me, but they suggested that the small improvement in performance would not justify the cost. I was very impressed by their customer service and ethics.
I had them put together a new main halyard for me and this winter will get all of my halyards replaced by them.
Again, this was my first and only experience with a loft, but I would recommend them to anyone who asks.

Here are their #'s:

220 Bayview Dr., Unit 7
Barrie, Ontario
L4N 4Y8 Canada
Phone: 705 737-3288 and 800 713-9197
Fax: 705 737-5932
Email: Richard Osborn


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Don, actually that picture was taken the May long weekend. We don't launch until the ice is out of the Bay just before the July 1st long weekend. 

M275 sailor, ( bushrat) I forgot you were on the town dock area. We stayed at the Sportsman for 1 night Fri. Aug 1 and then headed to Baie Fine for 3 nights. I tried docking at the Town Dock for fish & chips on our way back through and attempted to turn around and dock in front of another sailboat already at the dock and with a cross wind blowing me away from the dock. Was interesting. Luckily the owner of the other sailboat was on shore to assist.

Don, just to rub it in some more, this is the desktop on my computer, sunrise on Baie Fine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*imadummy!*

Scott -- it's a beautiful photo, I saved it into my screen saver! My desktop is a photo I took of the boat we chartered and one other boat at anchor, which I took from the top of the hill overlooking Covered Portage Cove. Let's see if I remember how to post it!
No luck - I don't even remember how to log on to photobucket! Forgot my password!


----------



## M275sailer (Aug 29, 2008)

If you would have kept drifting away from the town dock you would come along side us at our dock


----------



## jjns (Jul 8, 2007)

Brigadoon Ticon 30
Thanks for the reccomendations, will look into Sobstad, Barrie is just up the road.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Amazing weekend*

just got back from the long weekend..... Turkey Day up in Canada eh 

Weather was amazing.... 20 - 25 C and sunny all weekend. We took off Friday to make it a 4 day weekend. This was from Friday heading out below Giants Tomb.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Sunset*

Sunset over Christian Island on Saturday night


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Sunrise*

Sunrise from Beckwith Island


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Scott, looks like you had a great Thanksgiving day. BTW, do you guys eat a turkey feast like the Yanks do on our Thanksgiving?


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Turkey Day .... eh*

Don, glad yo enjoy the pictures. One thing I really like about the forums is being able to see other parts of the world that people sail in and enjoy that I may not ever see myself ( i.e. Guiletta) I hope others enjoy seeing our cruising grounds.

Turkey Day up here is just as big ( without the parades) as down there. We always have a huge family dinner, stuffed turkey, sweet potatoes, and mom's homemade pumkin pie, etc. etc. and then turkey casorol with the leftovers the next day.

This year because of the boat and a great forecast for the weekend I said we would see everyone sometime in a few weeks when the weather was less pleasant... i.e. snowing. My parents, although always big on the family gathering thing, understand since they know how long I've waited for this boat ( 25 yrs.) and enjoy the enjoyment our family get from it.

We cooked a Butterball turkey half with stuffing on the boat, which was great for the four of us and the oven on for 3 hours ( we warmed up pumpkin pie ) warmed up the cabin for the chilly night.


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

Perhaps not much more to add. At our marina in Penetanguishene many of our neighbours are from Toronto, Guelph, Kitchener. Once you get the hang of things around here you could arrive, say, 7:00pm, if you get away early enough and still get out to an anchorage at Beausoleil Island by dark (or a little later, once your are familiar with the navigation) and set anchor. Next day, Saturday, you can get a move early on, although you will likely motor until wind sets in. You will easily make it to Monument Channel or Indian Harbour for another overnight, or to Beckwith/Hope/Christian Island (depending on wind/anchoring conditions for the latter three) and have plenty of time to get back on Sunday. Don't worry about crowding at the Islands - the anchorages are large and we have been there when over 100 boats showed up. Busy? Yes. Crowded? We still had swing room. Noisy? Not really. The benefit of the Islands is that a late arrival, aided with GPS and radar (or a sharp lookout) is quite feasible. Watch for boats that don't turn on their anchor lights or only use minuscule solar lights to mark themselves. Hope this helps with your decision making. I have not mentioned all of the anchorage available within 2 hour sail or motor from either Penetang or Midland but, yes, they can get crowded although the anchorage east of Beausoleil has plenty of room and if your draft permits entry to Beausoleil Bay, there is plenty of room there as well, even though it gets quite busy (with water level low, I would be a bit nervous if you draw more than 5 ft and even then you have to watch it since the markers do not quite keep you away from one shallow area that you may wish to avoid).


----------

